# Easy Bottling Day



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2012)

Today I bottled 10 cases of Port; Apple, Coffee and Orange Chocolate. About 2 1/2 hours, start to finish with 375 ml bottles.


----------



## okree (May 12, 2012)

2 1/2 hours... now that's impressive. I wish I were that efficient. Excellent labels... all of them.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2012)

Thanks. I am using an Elnomatic bottle filler and floor corker. I would fill about 15-20 bottles then stop and cork them.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 13, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks. I am using an Elnomatic bottle filler and floor corker. I would fill about 15-20 bottles then stop and cork them.



I don't have the enolmatic - but use the buon vino bottle filler with my pump and i do the same thing - i bottle about 20 - 30 at a time then cork them..


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2012)

Jon when I was using that same filler I would put all 30 of my bottles in the plastic crates I have showing in the first picture and just go from one bottle to the next and then go back and cork them all. That is a nice filler when its working properly.


----------



## FTC Wines (May 13, 2012)

Guess you all don't have the fruit FLY problem that I do. My wife fills one bottle [All in One System] & I cork it immediately, with constant attention to the little "buggers" I do have traps around & they do some good but.... Roy Awesome labels BTW! Love the Apple Port.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2012)

I do not have any fruit flies yert. I found the quickest way to get rid of them if you have a serious problem is with a shop vac. Since they are attracted to the carboy tops, it's easy to attact!


----------



## TJsBasement (May 13, 2012)

I hear that a little dixie cup with some vinegar and a drip of dish liquid will rid you of fruit flies. Never tried it so cant say if it really works, and I'm not sure about putting vinegar around wine stuff.


----------



## FTC Wines (May 13, 2012)

I use wine vinegar with a drop of Dawn & a slice of banana in a cup with glad wrap & rubber band. Works s l o w l y. Like the shop vac idea better, I have a small 2nd one I don't ever use, now I have a new wine making tool. Thanks, Roy


----------



## Brent2489 (May 13, 2012)

Where did you get those crates?? 
What size are they??


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2012)

The crates come from nurseries. They get plants in them. You either have to know some one or beg and barter to get them.


----------



## jswordy (May 15, 2012)

Looks yummy, Dan, and I love the labels. Reminds me of Alberto Vargas artwork! Oh yes, I can testify that fruit flies are here in the Southland now!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Jun 22, 2012)

was your orange chocolate port a kit or personal recipe?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 22, 2012)

It a was a RJ Spagnoles kit from Fine Vine Wines.


----------

